# Google Chrome ou Safari ?



## firstimac (30 Juin 2011)

bonjour, j'ai telecharge google chrome car je trouvais safari un peu lent, qu'en pensez-vous ? 


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question de Google Chrome et de Safari, navigateurs internet. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Aliboron (30 Juin 2011)

firstimac a dit:


> j'ai telecharge google chrome car je trouvais safari un peu lent, qu'en pensez-vous ?


Rien de particulier (personnellement je ne tiens pas plus que ça à installer quelque chose de chez Google sur mon disque dur). Mais toi-même, après avoir bien sûr fait une recherche sur le forum (tiens, rien que tout en bas à gauche de cette fenêtre), tu as peut-être un avis à nous soumettre, non ?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (30 Juin 2011)

firstimac a dit:


> bonjour, j'ai telecharge google chrome car je trouvais safari un peu lent, qu'en pensez-vous ?



J'ai fait la même chose voilà déjà un moment sans jamais avoir à le regretter, Chrome est de loin le plus rapide. Safari met plusieurs dizaines de secondes pour lancer Gmail, Chrome en met 3 à 4 ! Le seul reproche que je ferais à ce dernier, c'est sa manière imposée de faire ses mises à jour, il ne te demande pas ton avis, mais bon.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2011)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Le seul reproche que je ferais à ce dernier, c'est sa manière imposée de faire ses mises à jour, il ne te demande pas ton avis, mais bon.


That's Google 

Un peu comme Aliboron, moins j'ai d'application Google, mieux je me porte. Avec Littlesnitch je vois plein de sorties "Google qch", ça ne m'inspire pas trop confiance. 

Ensuite, le coté rapidité dépend fortement de la connexion que l'on possède : au boulot, connexion très rapide, pas de pb particulier avec Safari. At home, connexion bien lente : ça n'est pas chrome qui va me rapprocher du "répartiteur téléphonique"


----------



## madaniso (30 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> That's Google
> 
> Un peu comme Aliboron, moins j'ai d'application Google, mieux je me porte. Avec Littlesnitch je vois plein de sorties "Google qch", ça ne m'inspire pas trop confiance.
> 
> Ensuite, le coté rapidité dépend fortement de la connexion que l'on possède : au boulot, connexion très rapide, pas de pb particulier avec Safari. At home, connexion bien lente : ça n'est pas chrome qui va me rapprocher du "répartiteur téléphonique"



Il y a d'autres caractéristiques qui rentrent en compte. Je suis en train de me mettre à la conception de sites web et j'apprends le HTML5. Google Chrome est avec Opéra, le second navigateur le plus à jour.

Steve Jobs a beau détruire Flash un peu plus à chaque keynote, il reste encore du boulot sur Safari.

On pourra toujours critiquer les produits de Google, mais quand Google lance un produit, il se met toujours à fond dedans.

Et sinon vous utilisez quoi comme moteur de recherche ? Microsoft Bing ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Et sinon vous utilisez quoi comme moteur de recherche ? Microsoft Bing ?


Google (le moteur de recherche) n'est pas une application : à ce titre il n'installe rien sur mon ordi  (pour ce que j'en sais !)


----------



## Larme (30 Juin 2011)

Peu importe. C'est avant tout une question de goût.
Je trouve personnellement Safari bien mieux intégré à Mac OSX, súr un plan esthétique général...
J'ai tout de même FireFox, Chrome et Opera sur mon MacBook, au cas où des incompatibilités possibles, mais également pour les fois où j'prête mon MacBook à des amis afin qu'ils ne me déconnectent pas (Cookies, tout ca tout ca)...


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (30 Juin 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Je trouve personnellement Safari bien mieux intégré à Mac OSX, súr un plan esthétique général...



... les coups et les douleurs ^^
Je ne suis point d'accord, Chrome est bien mieux réussi sur les plans esthétique et ergonomique que Safari ! Mais bon, ne sommes nous pas, là, dans le subjectif ?

Je comprend que certains soient un peu parano vis-à-vis de Chrome, moi je me suis vacciné en prenant un compte chez Gmail alors je ne crains absolument plus rien ! Sinon, je trouve que Chrome gère nettement mieux son cache car la partie la plus importante de sa rapidité vient de là.

Je le dis haut et fort, j'ai laissé Safari sur la route, à côté d'un buisson d'épineux, entre un banc et une poubelle et je refais ma vie avec Chrome, sans gène et avec beaucoup de plaisir


----------



## dumas75 (1 Juillet 2011)

C'est vrai que Safari est un logiciel moche 
Chrome est un poil plus beau mais bien plus au point pour le standard HTML5
http://html5test.com/
Pour la rapidité Chrome est toujours en tête.
Mais mon préféré est Firefox. Les gouts et les couleurs...


----------



## firstimac (1 Juillet 2011)

dumas75 a dit:


> C'est vrai que Safari est un logiciel moche
> Chrome est un poil plus beau mais bien plus au point pour le standard HTML5
> http://html5test.com/
> Pour la rapidité Chrome est toujours en tête.
> Mais mon préféré est Firefox. Les gouts et les couleurs...



Outre le coté esthetique de ces navigateurs, le + sur, le + sécurisant entre safari, google, opera, firefox, dilemmes? Comme je ne veux pas installer un tas de navigateurs, je compte sur votre experience


----------



## supergrec (1 Juillet 2011)

Un peu comme Larme j'ai sur mon Macbook Pro Safari et chrome.

J'utilise quotidiennement safari et en cas de soucis ( sait on jamais ) j'utiliserai chrome.

Mon navigateur préférer est sans aucun doute safari. J'ai beau avoir télécharger Chrome, Firefox 5 ( que j'ai supprimer d'ailleurs ) mon coeur balance inévitablement vers safari.

Niveau rapidité, je ne suis pas Flash Gordon, alors les quelques micro second en plus ou en moins ne m'affecte pas plus que ça.

L'esthétique, comme les stipuler plus haut est une affaire de gout et de couleur.

Je trouve Safari sobre, épuré, sans "chichi", la vision des top site a chaque ouverture d'onglet, historique accessible rapidement.

Je demande pas plus a un navigateur.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2011)

Bon, on tourne quand même en rond quand on regarde ce fil et celui-ci qui abordaient grosso modo le même thème


----------



## supergrec (1 Juillet 2011)

Niveau sécurité je crois que Firefox est un des plus performants.

Mais la meilleur armes est sans aucun doute ton comportement.

Avec une navigation raisonné et prudente tu n'aura pas plus de risque avec l'un ou l'autre.


----------

